# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  پروژه بازی منچ فارسی طراحی شده با VB6

## mahdi.manian

پروژه بازی منج فارسی تحت شبکه به منظور پروژه پایان ترم درس برنامه سازی 3.
با استفاده از امکانات این بازی می توان حتی تحت شبکه (حداقل 2 تا 4 سیستم به صورت 2 تا 4 نفره) نیز بازی کرد.
الگوریتم استفاده شده در این پروژه کاملا ماژولار است که باعث شده تعداد کد های نوشته شده در پروژه کاهش یابد (8000 خط کد تبدیل به 2500 خط کد شده است)
به دلیل احتمال سوء استفاده بعضی از دوستان سورس کد پروژه را برای دانلود قرار نمی دهم ولی اگر دوستی مایل به خواندن سورس کد این پروژه بود لطفا به من پیام دهد تا برایش ارسال کنم.
لینک دانلود برنامه اجرایی:
http://upload.joomiran.com/downloadf...ensch-rar.html
لینک دانلود نسخه ستاپ شده (توسط نرم افزار InstallShield):
http://upload.joomiran.com/downloadf...p-exe-rar.html

ویژگی ها:
1- تمامی اجزا و اشیاء برنامه کاملا صداگذاری شده(Full Sounded) میباشند.
2- سایدبار در سمت چپ برنامه تعبیه شده است که شامل گزینه هایی برای کنترل کامل روی برنامه میباشد:
الف) گزینه تنظیمات برنامه
ب) گزینه بارگذاری مجدد بازی (شروع بازی جدید)
ج) گزینه راهنمای بازی
د) گزینه اطلاعات در مورد بازی
هـ) گزینه خروج از بازی
3- مدیا پلیر منحصر به فرد که دارای یک لیست پخش (Play List) که شامل 7 موسیقی پس زمینه است.
4- فرم ورودی بازی برای تعیین کردن تعداد بازیکنان و بازیکن جاری
5- استفاده از توابع API جهت بهبود کارایی برنامه:
الف) تابع MsgWaitObj (ترکیب 3 تابع API) جهت تاخیر در حرکت مهره ها 
ب) تابع sndPlaySound جهت صداگذاری های منحصر به فرد در کل برنامه
و غیره
6- طراحی های منحصر به فرد و محیط گرافیکی کاربر پسند که باعث جذب کاربر میشود.
7- استفاده از فونت فارسی Borna Yekan بدون ایجاد مشکل در رایانه کاربر
8- اعمال تنظیمات رجیستری برنامه در رایانه کاربر، جهت جلوگیری از بروز مشکل حروف فارسی توسط نرم افزار InstallShield
9- استفاده از ماژول برای کارایی بیشتر.
10- فرم های گوناگون با کارایی خاص که عبارتند از: فرم اسپلش – فرم ورود – فرم اصلی – فرم درباره و فرم راهنما
11- کد نویسی استاندارد (نام گذاری استاندارد – دندانه دار بودن کد ها – ماژولار – مدیریت خطا)
12- ارائه راهنمای برنامه – اطلاعات درباره برنامه و قوانین استفاده.

عکس هایی از محیط بازی:
 
 

لطفا در صورت پسندیدن، این پروژه را در فیسبوک لایک کنید. با تشکر:
https://www.facebook.com/mahdi.mania...53128224765469

----------


## deragonpc

درود جالب بود بنظرم در نسخه های بعدی بازی با هوش مصنوعی رو هم اضافه کنید جالب میشه . ممنون از تلاشتون .

----------


## محمد فدوی

بسیار عالی! فقط از چندتا کامپوننت زیباتر و یه سری تصاویر مناسب تر اگه استفاده بشه تو ورژن بعد عالی تر میشه!

----------


## 930000

بازی شما را دانلود کردم و دیدم
خیلی ایراد در اون هست و خیلی چیزها نادیده گرفته شده
خودم روی سورس منچ به صورت تفریحی دارم کارم میکنم که البته مدتی هست که بی حوصله شدم و ناقص گذاشتمش
خوشحال میشم سورش شما را داشته باشم و اونو همراه با رفع ایرادات به صورت تحث شبکه در بیارم

----------

